# Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance?



## 2003Jetta (Oct 14, 2003)

I like my 5-speed 2.0L. Yea, it's a little slow but if I had a turbo I would just get speeding tickets. Plus that Turbo-lag drives me crazy.
So what would the most cost-effective mod be to give me a little more punch?
1. Chip
2. Air intake
3. Exhaust 
Thanks for your comments!


----------



## pdstahl (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (2003Jetta)*

i would say a chip is the way to go...if you do that it will only improve what the other mods will do once you get them


----------



## y0use (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (pdstahl)*

id say turbo but since you already said that.
id say NAAAAAAAAWZzz








or nitrous


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (2003Jetta)*

Go with a K&N "drop in" air filter to replace the stock one. IMO, intakes just take out of your wallet. Perhaps remove the "snorkel" at the front of your air filter box. There have been numerous discussions on this topic. 
A quality exhaust really helps with the response and tunes the power band up. Not too big unless you are planning on FI. 
The chips for the MKIV 2.0 won't give you much of that "kick in the pants" that they will for the FI guys, but they are good to fully utilize other mods you do. They will give you a bit more oomph though. 
Cams are the only thing that will radically change the nature of an NA engine without other major mods. You might want to get a VAG-COM so that you can turn off the CEL's that will constantly be coming up though.







And make sure that they aren't anything serious.


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (2003Jetta)*

I'd go with a with a true cold air intake the goes down close to your lower front bumper vent. Then TT cat-back exhaust 2.25in sounds great. Then i recommend a cam of 260 -268 and a Chip that is programmed to the cam. With those mods your car will be greatly improved for some jsut fun driving.


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (Girlsound)*

id say get a chip maybe a drop in k&n. Than save everything and get a nice suspension setup with nice bars all the way around to stiffen the A4 sloppiness.


----------



## Phobia (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (y0use)*


_Quote, originally posted by *y0use* »_id say turbo but since you already said that.
id say NAAAAAAAAWZzz








or nitrous

What he meant to say was


----------



## Volkswagen2NR (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (2003Jetta)*

I went turbo, but if you dont like the lag go Supercharger


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (Volkswagen2NR)*

Turbo lag? Pick the right size turbo and tune it. 
There's turbo lag and there's engine lag. Both can be helped with some fine-tuning.


----------



## Me109 (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (2kjettaguy)*

I would take turbo-lag over the 2.slow lag of the stock ABA, or whatever they call the MkIV 2.0 any day. I mean, could it actually get any worse?


----------



## jetta3guy8913 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (Me109)*

i'd do the exhaust first


----------



## VWBoraDriver (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (jetta3guy8913)*

I have done the "K&N" drop-in, and then last month threw a Magnaflow Catback on, and have seen a dramatic difference in HP, and esp. the torque at the line.
It's 2.0L, you gotta drop some bills for the HP!!!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (VWBoraDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWBoraDriver* »_I have done the "K&N" drop-in, and then last month threw a Magnaflow Catback on, and have seen a dramatic difference in HP, and esp. the torque at the line.
It's 2.0L, you gotta drop some bills for the HP!!!



this is one i definietly dont believe, i added an exhuats and k&n and didnt feel ****
some peopel are foling themselves, no way you can feel 10hp MAX
sorry man, but you gonna bneed turbo fo rreal pwoer., truith hurts


----------



## Me109 (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (D Wiz)*

I'll second what the last two folks said. I did exhaust, intake, and lightened flywheel on my MkIII 2.0 Jetta, I was like, "well, I guess it's faster."







The difference was not worth the money and the time, IMHO.
Save your money for a turbo if you want to keep the 2.0.


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (Me109)*

suspension. power is nothing without control.
yeah its a heavy MKIV and a 2.0 8v motor and you want to pull some more ponies from it but handling is everthing, get a set of coils, a front and rear sway with some nice z rated rubber and you will take it to many people in the corners.


----------



## JUSTAGL (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (tenacious jett)*

That's what I was going to say. SUSPENSION would be the first thing I would do. When I bought my golf the first thing I did was an exhaust. Then I wished I had spent the money on a suspension set up first. I know the car is slow, but with a good suspension setup you can push it a little more and it will be more fun to drive in the twisties. Good luck with the car. I you want a cam, I'm probably taking the Neuspeed 256 cam out of my car soon.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JimmyisVIP (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (2003Jetta)*

get this


----------



## Me109 (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (JimmyisVIP)*

I've got a junkyard T3 and an underbattery intercooler setup for a T3 if you are interested. I haven't hawked it too aggressively, but IM me if you are interested.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (Me109)*

i hate the typical response of "taking the corners, blah blah"
although i AM getting coils within the next few weeks, i stiill would boost the car first


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (RADsoc014)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RADsoc014* »_I'd go with a with a true cold air intake the goes down close to your lower front bumper vent. Then TT cat-back exhaust 2.25in sounds great. Then i recommend a cam of 260 -268 and a Chip that is programmed to the cam. With those mods your car will be greatly improved for some jsut fun driving.

suspension and brakes


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (DaFabolous2.0)*

brakes? man i know 11 sec VR6's running stock 2.0 brakes LOL
my brakes are fine, all OEM, 
why would you need a brake upgrade with NA mods? honest quesiton, not trying to be a *****


----------



## 2ptslo (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (D Wiz)*

i'd get a chip and an intake first then do suspension (that includes sway bars) and then do a cam. after the cam you can get exhaust cause you will realease some of the back pressure but until the cam it's gonna give like 3-4 hp and mostly it will sound nice


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_brakes? man i know 11 sec VR6's running stock 2.0 brakes LOL
my brakes are fine, all OEM, 
why would you need a brake upgrade with NA mods? honest question, not trying to be a *****

any enthusiasts that enjoys driving needs brake upgrades. unless you like brake fad. if nothing more than better pads and slotted rotors.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_brakes? man i know 11 sec VR6's running stock 2.0 brakes LOL
my brakes are fine, all OEM, 
why would you need a brake upgrade with NA mods? honest quesiton, not trying to be a *****

Trying to slow down from 120 mph to 45 for an off-ramp in a relatively short distance....with stock brakes, elicits lots of brake fade







.
Ferodo street pads and Zimmerman rotors have eliminated that problem....


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (VW97Jetta)*

i prefer hawk pads


----------



## UTdaneVW (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (2003Jetta)*

I went with all handling on my car first. Originally I had a weitec TX cupkit and front and rear sway bars. I then upgraded that to KW coils because I hated the weitecs. I put a TT catback on but besides the nice sound its hard for the butt dyno to even feel any extra power, but the car is so damn fun in the twisty backroads is unbelievable.


----------



## JKnowledge (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (2003Jetta)*

Chip and K&N Filter


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (UTdaneVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UTdaneVW* »_I went with all handling on my car first. Originally I had a weitec TX cupkit and front and rear sway bars. I then upgraded that to KW coils because I hated the weitecs. I put a TT catback on but besides the nice sound its hard for the butt dyno to even feel any extra power, but the car is so damn fun in the twisty backroads is unbelievable.









Every new dub owner that comes on this site should read this and learn. Suspension is the best modification that can be done.


----------



## punisher89 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (Me109)*

Being that I don't drive around with a dyno strapped to my arse the amount of horsepower I have matters less to me than how much fun my car is to drive. The little, and relatively cheap things I have done to my car have had a HUGE effect on the way it drives. If you have a 2.0 8valve VW and are looking for a truly fast car you are either looking for a lot of work or you are looking in the wrong place. Here is what i have done to my car in order, and a bit of what I think of it.
Breaks (stock breaks went to s**t after about 13k miles)
Chip (somebody explain to me why I did this)
K&N & Airbox (can't feel it unless its hot out then you wish you never did it)
Bilstein/H&R susp. (should have done this first, can't stress that enough)
VR6 exhaust (great price, great sound, no power)
Wheels/Tires (kinda upset that I spent that kind of money but I am told it looks great)
Eurosport pulley (second best thing i have done to my car)


----------



## jetta2.slow (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (Girlsound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Girlsound* »_Go with a K&N "drop in" air filter to replace the stock one. IMO, intakes just take out of your wallet. Perhaps remove the "snorkel" at the front of your air filter box. There have been numerous discussions on this topic. 
A quality exhaust really helps with the response and tunes the power band up. Not too big unless you are planning on FI. 
The chips for the MKIV 2.0 won't give you much of that "kick in the pants" that they will for the FI guys, but they are good to fully utilize other mods you do. They will give you a bit more oomph though. 
Cams are the only thing that will radically change the nature of an NA engine without other major mods. You might want to get a VAG-COM so that you can turn off the CEL's that will constantly be coming up though.







And make sure that they aren't anything serious. 

you get about 13 whp and almost 20 torque to the wheels with the magna flow , id say that pretty big, and that is a stock 2.0!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (punisher89)*

brake pads and roors, yeah of course, not a bad idea, i thought you menat like wilwoods or stop techs then i woulda called you








BTW check my website out, its back up


----------



## Girlsound (Apr 27, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (jetta2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.slow* »_you get about 13 whp and almost 20 torque to the wheels with the magna flow , id say that pretty big, and that is a stock 2.0!









What I meant was that you shouldn't go with too big of an exhaust tube diameter...say 2.25" usually works.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_brakes? man i know 11 sec VR6's running stock 2.0 brakes LOL
my brakes are fine, all OEM, 
why would you need a brake upgrade with NA mods? honest quesiton, not trying to be a *****

just a thought


_Modified by DaFabolous2.0 at 2:38 PM 1-22-2004_


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Mark IV Jetta 2.0L - First Mod to Improve performance? (DaFabolous2.0)*

P-lease 
S-ee
I-nduction
Oh wait, you said no turbo...ok, then number 1.


----------

